# Tren/Test/Dbol Cycle



## BillHicksFan (Feb 27, 2011)

This is my second cycle using the same compounds but a higher dosage. Loved the first cycle, hoping to gain as much or a little more this time round. 

How does this look?

1-14 50mcg T3 (may increase during final weeks)
1-6 Dbol 60mg ED
1-8 Test C 800mg/week
1-8 Tren A 420mg/week
8-14 Test 1 gram/week
8-10 Tren A 500mg/week 
8-14 Dbol 60mg ED

Ancillaries:
Aromasin
Caber
Vit B6 
Glow in the dark lube


Supps:
Liv 52
Glucosamine
B5 (acne)
Fish Oil 12g ED
High potency Multi Vit
Liquid Cialis for BP and xrta LHJO

I realise that 8 weeks is usually the max for running tren but I want to stay xtra awesome for just another two weeks.
If I find the time I might workout.


I think that about covers it.


----------



## SFW (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good. 

But 14 wks of t3? yikes.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you used tren before ?

i don't see anything wrong with running it that long. I would get blood work after the cycle however.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Looks good.
> 
> But 14 wks of t3? yikes.



to each his own.

I wouldn't even bother with t3 if I was running tren A.

sara has been on t3/t4 for over 100 weeks


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad you guys think its fine. I've used tren before in my first cycle, this is my second, its a magic drug. 

T3 kicked my ass at first but fortunatley for me I have become immuned to the sides. Heavy posted an article about it assiting in nutrient partitioning on a bulking cycle at 50mgc ED so I'll give it a shot.

Edit- Assuming the sides were tolerable, how long would you guys normally run tren for?


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Glad you guys think its fine. I've used tren before in my first cycle, this is my second, its a magic drug.
> 
> T3 kicked my ass at first but fortunatley for me I have become immuned to the sides. Heavy posted an article about it assiting in nutrient partioning on a bulking cycle at 50mgc ED so I'll give it a shot.



good luck bro. should see some good results but don't think the t3 will be a substitute for a bad diet.

You wanna get lean you need a good diet, especially if you are late 20s early 30s. This is my experience anyway.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm hearing ya Roid, thanks for the good wishes. My diet is excellent and last time it seemed the more I ate, the leaner, bigger and harder I become.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm hearing ya Roid, thanks for the good wishes. My diet is excellent and last time it seemed the more I ate, the leaner, bigger and harder I become.



that is tren for ya.

I miss tren


----------



## GMO (Feb 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Edit- Assuming the sides were tolerable, how long would you guys normally run tren for?




I wouldn't run it longer than 10 weeks.  I normally stop at eight...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

T3 scares the poop out of me. Thyroid issues? No thanks.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> T3 scares the poop out of me. Thyroid issues? No thanks.



What is T3 and why does it scare you?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Look it up bro. 


It scares me because it can affect your thyroid and the natural T3 in your system. If that happens then you will blow up like a baloon when you stop taking it. I'm still young and as much as I can, I try to take care of it and not do anything too severe. This is why I'll never touch insulin or anything like it.

I know that there are safe ways to take these types of drugs but I'd rather not touch them if I don't have to. Just a personal choice. I'm not trying to look down on or even say that they are bad because ALOT of people here use them very successfully and that can't be taken away.


----------

